# Hamberg matten filter



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone had any experience with this filter or ideas on it. Also anyone use Poret filter foam?


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome, but I'm not familar with this filter brand. Larry


----------

